# The True Best Piano



## Bach

Is not a Steinway.

I had the privilege to perform on a Fazioli piano in my most recent recital and in my view, the Fazioli pianos make Steinways redundant. The touch, tone, action and build of these pianos is far superior.

http://www.fazioli.com/eng/index.php

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/563659/fazioli_the_best_grand_piano_in_the.html?cat=33


----------



## Rasa

I play on a 1917 Steinway in mint condition.
It still has the coat of arms of the emperor of russia, the emperor of Austria-Hungaria, king of Prussia. Really fly.

I can say that the modern steinway doesn't have the same quatlity of tone then old ones.


----------



## Bach

My teacher owns an 1889 Steinway which has a lovely tone but is quite warn so the touch is inconsistent and the pedals are awfully squeaky and at a funny height for some reason.. 

Modern pianos are far superior to old ones, sadly - unlike violins they don't get better, only deteriorate. 

Fazioli have come up with some fairly innovative new designs and building techniques which I believe further the instrument.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

I play a Kawai, which I like a lot. I've never been into Steinways, as the Steinway touch is a bit too delicate for me. My favorite piano, though, was a Bösendorfer I played a year ago as part of a piano duel- it was an incredible piano.


----------



## Rasa

I'm sorry, but in a best piano thread, Kawai isn't even allowed in the thread.


----------



## Kuntster

Every piano manufacturer has it's ups and downs. Example) Kawaii is really good for the first year straight from the warehouse. The touch is very equal and resistant, so getting voicing right takes some work (this only comes to advantage when switching to a better quality piano). After the first year the piano suddenly sounds like a tin box. Why do you think Kawaii always leases their new pianos out to schools (for one year)? 

My personal favorites are bosendorfer and steinway. The bosendorfer always has a great singing warmth to it. It blends well with warm instruments. Now steinway is like the Jekyl-Hyde duo, you can sing with it and produce delicate nuances, but you can also create deep un-resonant sounds as well. I think Steinway is the best for creating the most variety of colors. 

Pianos don't lose value over the years. As long as you take care of them properly (most people don't), they will only increase value for the first 10-15 years. Then, slowly they will start to roll off their value.


----------



## Bach

Kuntster said:


> Every piano manufacturer has it's ups and downs. Example) Kawaii is really good for the first year straight from the warehouse. The touch is very equal and resistant, so getting voicing right takes some work (this only comes to advantage when switching to a better quality piano). After the first year the piano suddenly sounds like a tin box. Why do you think Kawaii always leases their new pianos out to schools (for one year)?
> 
> My personal favorites are bosendorfer and steinway. The bosendorfer always has a great singing warmth to it. It blends well with warm instruments. Now steinway is like the Jekyl-Hyde duo, you can sing with it and produce delicate nuances, but you can also create deep un-resonant sounds as well. I think Steinway is the best for creating the most variety of colors.


Have you played a Fazioli?


----------



## Rasa

Reading about how you're raving, I'd love to. I don't have a clue how to lay my hands on one though. Time for a trip to Italy?


----------



## Bach

I played one at the Belsize Music Rooms in London - not sure what other recording and recital venues have them above Steinways.. they're quite a lot more expensive.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

I've played both Steinway and Fazioli in public, and I really liked both.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Rasa said:


> I'm sorry, but in a best piano thread, Kawai isn't even allowed in the thread.


Actually, my favorite pianos are the old, tinny, out-of tune uprights you used to find out in the American West. For a classical pianist, I'm sure their awful; but as an improvisor who plays lots of blues, stride, and honky-tonk, their personality is unbeatable.


----------



## Mirror Image

I played on an old Yamaha grand piano a few months ago and it had a beautiful tone. Yamaha makes nice grand pianos.


----------



## Somnifer

Of all the upper-model pianos I've only played Steinway and naturally I loved it. I've never had an opportunity to play a Bechstein, Bosendorfer or Fazioli, and they're pretty hard to find.

I've never even heard a Fazioli (live OR recorded) now that I think about it...


----------



## danae

I own a grand piano and an upright one. The grand is a Yamaha C3, 10 years old, and the upright is a Foerster, at least 65 years old. I love both of them. 

In public I've played on many bad pianos, Atlas, bad Yamahas, Petrof, Young Chang, Kawai, but for my diploma exams I played on a recently bought Steinway, which was an incredible experience. I always said, it wasn't me playing my diploma, it was the Steinway!


----------



## andruini

I don't know much about Pianos, but my father owns a beautiful c.1901 Bechstein that remains unmatched in all my piano listening experience.. I don't know about playing it, but I know that it has the best sound of any piano I've heard in person..


----------



## LuvRavel

I fell in love with Bösendorfer's tone, it's so warm and mellow.

I own a yamaha upright piano, although yamaha can hardly qualify for one of the best piano brand, I firmly believe that most Japanese made pianos like Kawaii and Yamaha have much superior quality consistency than European ones since they are mostly mechnically made, it takes little more servicing for newly made pianos before they are put forth for retail.


----------



## Rasa

I asked around about Fazioli and a story came up about one being bought for the Ghent conservatory and being discarded after one year due to being played to pieces.


----------

